# R3-SL Prevention Support Group?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Our local Cervelo LBS just built up an R3-SL with SRAM Red & Zipp 202 tubulars and it's in my size..... argh, #$#$ @@## %$$# @#$ $%#$#.

I'm not buying a new bike until next year. I'm not buying a new bike unitl next year. I'm not buying a new bike until next year. 

Is there some sort of support group that I can attend to help with this problem? 

Somebody please tell me that Cervelo is coming out with an R3-SLL next year or that they're going to BB30. That would cool my bike buying impulses for a few months.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I think you should just buy it this year, you should just buy it this year, you should buy it this year, this year is the year you buy. BUY NOW


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Come now, Rollin- do your part to help the lagging economy and stop complaining about it. Be a patriot. Do your duty.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

2009 bikes are going to be very expensive due to cost of materials and the lagging dollar..you better get it now. I am finalizing a deal on an RS with RED...do it NOW!!


----------



## Bruce Rodgers (Apr 16, 2008)

I just bought an RS. Absolutely love it. I convinced myself I was helping the environment by reducing my carbon footprint by buying CF. You should also make such an unselfish choice to the help save the environment.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Bruce Rodgers said:


> I just bought an RS. Absolutely love it. I convinced myself I was helping the environment by reducing my carbon footprint by buying CF. You should also make such an unselfish choice to the help save the environment.


Not to mention that you're sequestering carbon in the frame- win-win


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Convincing rationalizations. I thought this was supposed to be a support group.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

rollin nolan said:


> Convincing rationalizations. I thought this was supposed to be a support group.


Yes, we are supporting you to BUY


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nolan, don't fight it. It's such a wonderful diesease. Spend everything you possibly can on your bike and cherish and love it.


----------

